# Question about Holland Tunnel toy.



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

In the mid 50's I was given this Holland tunnel toy, it was a metal base probably tin with painted on graphics and had this belt that vibrated when plunged into the wall outlet, it made a buzzing sound and all the cars and trucks that you put on it would move from one side go through a tunnel at each end and do this until you stopped it, has anyone seen one of these toys ? I added a drawing that loosely resembles this toy. Karl


----------



## JERSEYJUNKER1 (Jul 22, 2007)

this one is similar to what you describe altho its not the holland tunnel maybe they can lead you to one.

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/66287425737737411/


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

It's close but no cigar, thank you it's a nice site. Karl


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

You're looking at a half-hour delay on the Holland Tunnel this morning, and a jack-knifed tractor-trailer on the NJ turnpike. So leave a little extra time on your commute folks!

(I hear that every morning on the radio)


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Watch out for the giant mantis too


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks John P, LOL, I'll remember not to take that route it'll be a long ride from Oregon LOL Karl


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I couldn't get the above link to work, but there is a tin Holland Tunnel toy on Pinterest https://www.pinterest.com/pin/238479742740430889/


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks djnick66 I already contacted them, it's a much different toy than what I had but interesting. Karl


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

It sounds like something Marx would have made


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Yea I was thinking the same thing I searched but couldn't find anything on that toy. Karl


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

Marx four lane highway with tunnel:










BRIAN


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Wow .......... I think that's it, yea that's the one like what I had. It gave me hours of fun LOL. Karl


----------

